# new and messed up!



## KimbaK

Hi all. I'm 35....wow that sounds old when written done. I definitely don't feel it. This is my first pregnancy. I'm about 5-6 weeks and still need to go and get an ultrasound to confirm due date. 
My head is all over the place, I guess you could call it scatter brain and happens for most of the day. I've been off work for the week and back to work tomorrow. I'm worried about how I'm going to cope. I manage a store in a high volume complex. 
Could I please get some advice on how to keep calm and relaxed and not be so agitated. Loud noises get to me atm and curtain things set me off to become agitated and takes a fair bit of time to calm back down.
Please help!!!!
Thank-you
P.S. how long it this going to last?


----------



## Sushai

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :)


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

welcome & congratulations :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcome x


----------



## sabby52

Welcome to BnB :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

